# Those are some cool looking dogs...



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm slightly fascinated with unique coat patterns and colors. So when I stumbled upon the little guy below, my heart went all a-flutter.









I have no idea what this color is called, but its gorgeous. He's a Cane Corso, btw.


I'm interested to see everyone's favorite coat pattern/color, so feel free to post a picture (it doesn't have to be rare, either.)


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

A Mudi will likely be my next dog.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

I love Mudi's. They have the same temperament as my Callie. Too bad there's only like, 2 breeders in the US.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow, that's a funny pattern on that Corso! I wonder if it's just a chance thing or if they can breed for that kind of coloring.

I tend to like merle/harlequin/piebald best--lots of color and pattern, lots of light areas to show the color off. I like calico cats (with large, well-defined color patches) best. . .but dogs don't come in calico!

Ooh, I like that Mudi!


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

I saw a dog somewhere that was a brown and red merle with brindling throughout its coat. Talk about a beautiful dog!










I didn't know that Pom's came in Merle!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I am a big fan of brindle, with or without white (I have no idea why this picture is so tiny, it shouldn't be)...










And good old black and tan...










Maisy is the best of both worlds -- it's hard to see in most pictures, but the "tan" of her black and tan is actually brindle.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

I do enjoy Maisy's coloring. Such a pretty girl. 

But I hear you on the black and tan. I prefer the lighter, almost white tan bits though.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

marsha=whitie said:


> I'm slightly fascinated with unique coat patterns and colors. So when I stumbled upon the little guy below, my heart went all a-flutter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd guess Fawn with Blue Mask - fawn (light tan) with mask, which is usually black, but with dilution so it comes out blue. Could be called a lot of things, Fawn with Blue Overlay I've heard, or Blue Fawn. Is fawn considered sable?

I love a tricolor dog with rich tan/orange but not mahogany points, deep sleek black with sharply defined edges to both with a generous splashing of white up to Irish spotting. Think Greater Swiss Mountain dog, or a Dobe with white splashed on.

I also love asymmetrical face markings, like a big fat blaze that spills over onto one eye/ear. Combine that with red on a short single coat and I swooooon.

I like *dark* red Tollers, from no white to tons, as long as it's got a fat white tailtip I'm set. 

I like brindle, but favoring to dark rather than light. I like sharply defined stripes, nice and dark on a background that sets them off well. Not so light and sparse it looks like a mistake, but not so heavy and dark it looks like light stripes on dark, either.

Basically I like defined markings. I don't like "muddy" dogs.


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

I thought the first picture was photoshopped! Very unique!

For me... Brindle and White


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

marsha=whitie said:


> I'm slightly fascinated with unique coat patterns and colors. So when I stumbled upon the little guy below, my heart went all a-flutter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would call that dog a Blue Fawn. I am not sure it would be a blue mask since his whole head is blue, his body is tinted blue also. But I am not an expert in genetics, I know a lot but still learning. 

I love black brindles (aka reverse brindles), and I love my grey dogs. But I also really love piebalds. I do also like dogs that have funny shaped markings. One of my two week old pups has a mickey mouse mark on his judges side, and I loved Bunny the Ibizan hounds playhouse bunny mark.

I don't like merle in some breeds, but love it in others (i.e don't like merle chi's or pom's, but like merle aussies, and border collies)


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I like red merle a lot but I'm very neutral about blue merle.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Great dane color genetics are pretty interesting, go outside the families (and even sometimes within the families) and you have a whole boat load of possibilities you could get. I think (although not accepted) chocolate danes are interesting looking.

Oh I also love my friend's Engie's color, blue roan and tan.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

> Is fawn considered sable?


Yes, fawn is usually a'y'/a'y', with sometimes a different recessive allele paired up. That is sable in genetic terminology - clear sable.



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I would call that dog a Blue Fawn. I am not sure it would be a blue mask since his whole head is blue, his body is tinted blue also.


Blue fawn is what he is, with a mask. He has a very extensive mask which makes him look quite unique.

I have been going through Tibetan Spaniel photo pedigrees, as they are breed where many are masked, to see if the amount of masking is somewhat predictable, and it seems to be BUT not reliably so. There has to be a modifier at work that somehow ramps up or down the amount of masking a dog gets.

I usually see heavy masking with heavy shading (like with this following Tibbie), so it is very neat to see such a heavy mask on a clear sable.








- http://tibbies.net/coat_color.html 

I have a thing for heavy shading and really vibrantly colored 'tan' on a dog - like when it is mahogany or rich red. The dog above gives me a thrill to look at. I so prefer black noses and leathers that I don't favor dilutes, and merling on any color doesn't have great appeal either.

SOB


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm partial to blue merles, esp in shelties (see my Tucker in my avatar). In a smooth coat, I love brindles and love pieds & dapples in daschunds. SOB, beautiful dog you posted!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

spanielorbust said:


> - http://tibbies.net/coat_color.html
> 
> SOB


I love that tibbie, my friend's tibbie is a fawn with very little mask if any.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I love that tibbie, my friend's tibbie is a fawn with very little mask if any.


He is Sommerlysts Jiba Cespa. (Just noticed he has a black/tan daughter, so he carries a't', which some say may influence the amount of black on his sable coat). That kennel seems to get some wonderful shading, but if you look at the parents of this boy - http://www.kennelteamofcati.dk/28825026 - Avigdor Jarrod, you will see they are very hardly shaded, but he has a good amount. Sometimes it seems there is no rhyme nor reason.

SOB


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't think I have seen this coloration on a tibbie over here, stunning though.

http://www.kennelteamofcati.dk/17782147


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

He's a dilute (chocolate) which is uncommon everywhere and a DQ in shows (black nose required). I've noticed Tibetan spaniel breeders will breed forward from a good dog despite color DQs though, and I think that is a good thing. (Oops, just noticed he's a she.)

SOB


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

This is a young afghan hound I saw at a dog show... I hadn't seen this color in person before. I really like her "eyebrows:"


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I really like black and tan too. I do like Sydney's ticking but it gets us entirely too much attention on walks, lol. Everyone and their mother has to stop and chat and ask what breed she is and comment on how she's "every color" as my grandmother puts it. I also really like brindle a lot, although it doesn't come on many breeds I would feasibly own in the future.


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

I have been fascinated by merles since being on this forum. they blow my mind!

and this guy


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I LOVE dilute colors. Any black noses are out for me. lol Gingerbread in my signature is liver and white- his nose is liver, which is like a very pale chocolate. Honey Bun in my avatar is solid dark liver with a chocolate mask and chocolate nose.

I'm a big fan of merle. In Dachshunds I like Issabella/Tan (marked like a Doberman), Issabella Dapple and Chocolate Dapple. Btw, dapple is a different word for merle.

In Shih Tzu I also like solid white (with a chocolate or liver nose), blue, lilac and chocolate. All with or without white.

In English Setters I like orange belton.

Australian Shepherds- red merle

Cocker Spaniels- solid chocolate and chocolate/tan

Dobermans- red, fawn and blue

Bearded Collies- fawn and brown


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Crantastic said:


> This is a young afghan hound I saw at a dog show... I hadn't seen this color in person before. I really like her "eyebrows:"


The eyebrows are GREAT!

One of my dogs, Rusty, has a neat coloration. He's a mutt, maybe Border Collie/chow. He is red with black guard hairs and brindling on his legs. His legs look like tiger stripes. He has somewhat of a black mask, brindled fuzzy ears. Very fluffy fur. If I ever get any pics on a disk, I'll post some.


----------



## unc37 (Jul 21, 2011)

what kind of dogs do you think they are...


----------



## stopbsl (Jul 13, 2011)

im a fan of black and tan and hound coloring


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Blue merle Aussies look wonderful. I'm also a big fan of Mudis! Just look at them! 








Also love Estrela coats, with their black heads and rich hues of red and brown. 








Last but not least: Saarloos Wolfdogs.


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

That color of the Cane Corso in the first post is apparently called "formentino."

This isnt really a preference for all breeds, but I LOVE fawn great danes without a mask. I've only seen a few, but I think they're just striking.

And I dont know the technical term for it, but I love diluted tri-colors.


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

That Cane Corso pup is beautiful!

My favorite color on a dog is black. A _deep_, jet black. There is nothing more gorgeous that a jet black greyhound --they look like panthers-- 

Jen


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

marsha=whitie said:


> I'm slightly fascinated with unique coat patterns and colors. So when I stumbled upon the little guy below, my heart went all a-flutter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh - wow...that pic really suprised me! He looks like a Franken-dog! .....like a different head was put on his body! LOL! Kinda freaky. 

I love fawn w/mask and eyeliner. I love contrasting eyeliner and eyebrows on dogs.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

kafkabeetle said:


> I really like black and tan too. I do like Sydney's ticking but it gets us entirely too much attention on walks, lol. Everyone and their mother has to stop and chat and ask what breed she is and comment on how she's "every color" as my grandmother puts it. I also really like brindle a lot, although it doesn't come on many breeds I would feasibly own in the future.


Heh I know what you mean about getting stopped on walks. Buff and I are stopped all the time, and told how her color is so nice, and how she looks like a tiger, or a fox, or a hyena, or a dingo (or any other number of actual dog breeds).

I never really paid attention to dog coat color; I had always wanted a black dog. But, since I got Buffy I've grown to really like brindle, and also like when dogs are mostly white with brindle spots or patches (like Greyhounds). I admit that I do like Buff's red (?) color with pretty well-defined stripes as far as different brindle variations. Long-haired brindle is also pretty cool. I've also grown to like merle dogs and ones with ticking or are speckled. I think some ACDs are so cool looking. I also just like blue/gray as overall colors.

Heh, this is hard to do when I don't really know what I'm talking about.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm boring when it comes to colors. 

I love black and tan, but I really want the tan to be a dark, rich color. Kind of like this dog










And also love the DDB color


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I know it's "wrong", but I just *love* the blue/fawn Dobies


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

I like THIS color dog:











I know. I'm a brat. 

XD


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

I really enjoy dilutes as well. Its so soft to the eyes, if that makes any sense...

I just adore all of the many colors a Border Collie come in, especially Lilac/White, Blue/white, and Sable/White.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

CoverTune said:


> I know it's "wrong", but I just *love* the blue/fawn Dobies


I ADORE that color! Really dislike the ears on the adult, but wow! That coat is awesome. I had never heard of fawn and blue Dobermans before. Really a pity it's considered a fault. They look angelic.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

I like this colour, but I might be biased  :









I don't know what you would call Jame's colour, but in the sunshine his hair looks like it has gold through it. I love his deep reddish brown base colour, with black throughout. 

I also love the colour of a friend's Great Dane:









Any dog with a split coloured face or unique face marking is cool in my books 
Like this handsome fellow I met at the DP a couple years ago:








And Boug, a friend's Aussie:
https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/photo.php?fbid=450175491545&set=a.450175326545.237622.653661545&type=1&theater


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

marsha=whitie said:


> I'm slightly fascinated with unique coat patterns and colors. So when I stumbled upon the little guy below, my heart went all a-flutter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The color is called Formentino.

With age it will probably become less dramatic as fading is typical. In some cases with pups born with a mask (less than the one in the pic) they barely have any as an adult.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

Spicy1_VV said:


> The color is called Formentino.
> 
> With age it will probably become less dramatic as fading is typical. In some cases with pups born with a mask (less than the one in the pic) they barely have any as an adult.


Love to know, does 'formentino' reference the mask or the type of sable and the dilute . . . or all?

SOB


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

spanielorbust said:


> Love to know, does 'formentino' reference the mask or the type of sable and the dilute . . . or all?
> 
> SOB


I'm not certain but believe it is light fawn though I've seen it used almost exclusively for the diluted. Those with black mask and hairs I've always seen simply called fawn. 

I only know for sure in Pits depending on the registry and exact shade its called 
Blue fawn, fawn bluies, buckskin bluies, buckskin blue mask 



I personally love brindles. Maybe I will post pics later. 

In Pits I like 
Dark or black brindle 
Buckskin brindle 
Black and tan (w/ or without brindle points) 
Red brindle red nose 
Chocolate brindle red nose 
Buckskin brindle red nose 
Fawn brindle red nose 
even lilac brindle 
Chocolate and tan red nose again w/ or w/o brindle points 

In Cane Corso I like 
Black or dark brindle 
Black 

In Boerboel I like 
Black though its controversial
Brindle

Oops for to say in Pits I also like a heavy shaded sable w/ red nose.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I like Irish spotting pretty much. I can deal with piebald (had better since I have papillons and they only come in piebald). I don't much care for solid colors, I find dogs with white markings of some sort more appealing in general. I _really_ dislike merle and brindle. I don't know why, they look way too busy to me. I prefer black pigment to flesh colored or red, blue, etc. 

My favorite color is a traditional type of tricolor with rich points. I also love rich, dark sables (like a mahogany sable sheltie). 

Biggest thing for me is markings- split faces, blazes, collars, white feet, ticking/freckle, etc.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Im boring. Give me a sable or tri colour dog any day. Maybe thats why I have those lol

Im totally not in to merle at all. To "busy" of a colour for me. Although _some_ merle I do enjoy the colour off.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

I just love the color of this dog. (Sorry, I couldn't right-click on any of pictures to post them here directly.) That light silver and cream brindle is so unique and stunning. I would love to have a dog with that coat.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Tankstar said:


> Im boring. Give me a sable or tri colour dog any day. Maybe thats why I have those lol
> 
> Im totally not in to merle at all. To "busy" of a colour for me. Although _some_ merle I do enjoy the colour off.


Oh good, I'm not the only one! I would MUCH rather have a classic black and white, tri, or sable than merle of any color. It's so distracting to me.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

It is a formentino although they aren't supposed to be that dramatic according to the standard.

We have a couple in our litter seen below.



















I haven't seen any problems with the dilute colours washing out unless dilutes are bred together too often. If you make sure to breed some dominant colours with your dilutes I think they are less likely to wash out.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Porphyria that's like the color of my dogs, though almost solid w/out the white. 

Blackshadow is right the mask shouldn't be above the eyes. But it could still fade out w/ time. Standards can be so trivial.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Avie said:


> I ADORE that color! Really dislike the ears on the adult, but wow! That coat is awesome. I had never heard of fawn and blue Dobermans before. Really a pity it's considered a fault. They look angelic.


It's not really a pity considering there are a lot more skin issues associated with blue/fawn Dobes. 

As for me, I like a good bi-colored Dachshund. Jonas has biased me to chocolate and tan. A chocolate dapple or a red dapple would be a dream flashy color for me. Otherwise, I like a good black and tan Rottie or Doberman. I also am even more boring and really like a solid black dog. Brindle as well. I guess what I'm saying is I like any thing.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

sassafras said:


> I am a big fan of brindle, with or without white (I have no idea why this picture is so tiny, it shouldn't be)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dem's pit bull colors madam..one of my fav coat color combos on a pit akshually.


http://ascpbr.com/Blog/Entries/2010/6/6_The_unwanted_Black_and_Tan.html

everyone wants a blue nosed blah blah...if i particularly cared about color...that would be high on my list.

along with a nice brindle. 

i also really love yellow eyed piebald pits. 

other breeds....well...there's a df dog...a sibe...i believe his name is Koozie..♥...gorgeous...ill see if i can find his pic..

and..(dont shoot me)...i have a been developing a weak spot for double merles..i do not want them bred deliberately...i just have a soft spot for them...its Buster's fault. Hes a deaf double merle aussie...will see if i can scare up a pic...










Koozie. Owned by Princess Tiffany. he is one of the coolest looking sibes ive seen.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> Koozie. Owned by Princess Tiffany. he is one of the coolest looking sibes ive seen.


I totally agree with you. When I saw this dog, I had to pic my jaw up off the desk.



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> A chocolate dapple or a red dapple would be a dream flashy color for me.


 My cousin has a red dapple who is stunning. I wish I had a picture of him. :/


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I once took Willow to a Blessing of the Animals church service on St. Francis of Assissi Day. It is the only time I've seen an English Setter IRL and thought the dog incredibly beautiful. My Mom was with me and thought it was the ugliest dog she has ever seen. My Mom is not a dog person anyways. lol









Sometimes these things are changeable. I've been looking at a lot of Standard Poodle pics and at first the rich reds and dark browns caught my eye, but now I'm loving silver. I like the different shading at different lengths.








I do still like reds and browns though. Love the colour of an Irish Setter or a Duck Toller. I love a chestnutty chocolate like Labmom's Remy.

I love Willow's strawberry blonde. I have a cousin who has the loveliest strawberry blonde ringlets and I always envied them. Willow gets a little more red in her winter coat and against a fresh glistening snow it is gorgeous.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> It's not really a pity considering there are a lot more skin issues associated with blue/fawn Dobes.


So I found out after I posted the comment and searched for more info about it. I still think they look gorgeous.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I prefer dogs with a lot of color...ie. not a predominately white dog. Especially not color-headed whites...I don't know why I just don't care for them...seems like two separate dogs sewn together lol. 

Solid can be lovely (if nothing else, keeps me honest on picking a dog for reasons that actually matter), heavily pigmented merle can be pretty, some brindles are pretty... My favorite coloration will always be a rich traditional tricolor, though...like on a BMD, or some Aussies/BCs. 

I do really like Webster's markings though...the black saddle over rich red with white points. Only works on certain types of dogs though.

I don't have a tricolor example unless I steal one off the net (though I know exactly which dog I would steal lol), but here's one of Web's coloring:


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> It's not really a pity considering there are a lot more skin issues associated with blue/fawn Dobes.


It's a pity that there are so many skin/health issues associated with the colour.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Shaina said:


> I prefer dogs with a lot of color...ie. not a predominately white dog. Especially not color-headed whites...I don't know why I just don't care for them...seems like two separate dogs sewn together lol.
> 
> Solid can be lovely (if nothing else, keeps me honest on picking a dog for reasons that actually matter), heavily pigmented merle can be pretty, some brindles are pretty... My favorite coloration will always be a rich traditional tricolor, though...like on a BMD, or some Aussies/BCs.
> 
> ...


 Wow< Webster really is a gorgeous dog. He resembles a fawn, almost.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have always been in LOVE with this dog:


----------



## giggle (Aug 21, 2011)

Just regarding fawn being sable... no, fawn is not sable. Sable is a separately inherited marking from the base colour. Fawn is the basic gold colour seen on so many dogs... this is inherited separately from all markings. You can have fawn parti-colours, fawn bostons, fawn selfs, fawn irish, fawn sable irish (very common in tibetan spaniels), fawn sable parti-colour etc. Sable is the black overlay present to differing degrees on many fawn dogs... but can be present on any colour including black. 

The cane corso is called a blue fawn. Genetically fawn with a large black mask and the blue dilution gene. Genes are combinations of alleles that produce a genetic result. The term 'gene' is colloquial and not scientific and used to generally describe traits in inheritance. Some genes are simple, but most are rather complex and so is their interaction with other genes. The phenotype is the resultant appearance of the genotype... the phenotype relies heavily on the interaction of genes and outside influences such as environment.

The size and position of any markings is individual to lines. The reason that the quantity may be difficult for you to predict is that bits and pieces are inherited separately. The mask is inherited separately to the sabling, often you are able to see heavily sabled dogs without a black mask of any kind, lending an almost B&T appearance. Sometimes there is no sabling present at all, but an extensive black mask is present on a solid gold dog. Things such as coat density and type can also have a large effect on how the sable genes are expressed. A dog with more mane and guard hairs will no doubt show more sabling over the withers and shoulders. A bitch with less mane and a softer coat with less guard hairs will show less sabling but may be genetically identical regarding sabling.

Heavy or widespread sabling is often seen in lines were B&T dogs are prominent. They also often have no or very little black mask over the face.

Ironically in the tibetan spaniel only liver or putty coloured pigmentation is a fault... black is merely preferred. So a dog with a dark brown nose is acceptable... on this basis a chocolate may well pass the test... however, few chocolates have dark eye rims, light eye rims is a fault.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I think Poly made a good point.... beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

And it doesn't hurt that she posted a picture of an English Setter... 

In my mind, the most visually appealing dog would be a Blue Belton English Setter.







I would name him Sir Alistair Hugglesworth.


----------



## brndnew01 (Mar 8, 2008)

Sable/ black and white are my favorite








pitbull-boxer









Husky-GSD-w/e mix


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

I am not usually a fan of all white dogs, but when I saw a picture of my puppy Faolan with his "liver" colored nose (calling it liver makes it sound gross lol) and one blue eye and one greenish brown eye, I just thought he was gorgeous! Its probably going to be tough keeping his coat clean though hahah

I have usually preferred black and white or tricolor dogs, and certain breeds with blue merle coloring I think are beautiful too.



Porphyria said:


> I just love the color of this dog. (Sorry, I couldn't right-click on any of pictures to post them here directly.) That light silver and cream brindle is so unique and stunning. I would love to have a dog with that coat.


I also think that that is an absolutely gorgeous coloring!


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

My favourite colours! And breed =P I was gonna get a Husky. We went to see some pups and my mother preferred the grey and white. I had to admit they were quite stunning. But I also like a husky with a blue eye

So I think this picture has everything! Grey with blue eyes...They are so cute!










I also like brown and white










We also went to see Alaskan Malamutes..I preferred those to the Huskies. They seem more muscular or something..The breeder also said they curl their tails more than huskies so they are awesome =P










Bull Mastiffs..They are stunning dogs all round..And this picture is just too cute!


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

I did not know that poodles came in brindle...


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

marsha=whitie said:


> I did not know that poodles came in brindle...


It's a controversial pattern, as it seems that it can only be traced back to the 1950's. That dog is a parti brindle, they can come in solid brindle, but whether or not it is a true pattern is not known.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

I found that interesting about poodles too. I do find it quite attractive.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

My absolute favorite color is a mahogany sable Sheltie with a moderate amount of white:









I also love long haired tri-color dogs:









I'm also fond of the wolf-gray kind of look that Keeshonden have:









But I can't forget about white with big patches of red!


----------



## LargeBreeds (Aug 20, 2011)

CocoAndMarley said:


> Bull Mastiffs..They are stunning dogs all round.


Mastiffs full stop for me. I've had a Bull Mastiff and Dogue de Bordeux before but this time I went for a Neopolitan Mastiff because I particularly wanted a Blue and generally you only get full Blues from Neos.

This is Mica @ 12 weeks looking a bit startled after just waking up :flypig:


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

She is beautiful! The boyfriend has always wanted a blue corso


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Avie said:


> I ADORE that color! Really dislike the ears on the adult, but wow! That coat is awesome. I had never heard of fawn and blue Dobermans before. Really a pity it's considered a fault. They look angelic.


Dilute in Dobes is often linked with alopecia (hair loss). It doesn't seem to have that effect in Aussies (though it's not a recognized color) A dd puppy with bright copper trim is quite striking. My ideal color in an Aussie? Red merle with no copper and not much white








or blue merle with no anything else.








I prefer as little white as possible. But I love my dogs who are other colors too. Even the ones with copper and lots of white


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

CocoAndMarley said:


> My favourite colours! And breed =P I was gonna get a Husky. We went to see some pups and my mother preferred the grey and white. I had to admit they were quite stunning. But I also like a husky with a blue eye
> 
> So I think this picture has everything! Grey with blue eyes...They are so cute!
> 
> ...


While I agree that huskies are a beautiful breed, I would suggest not just getting one off of looks, they are a lot of work, but thats off topic  

I am extremely in love with rhodesian ridgebacks but I don't think I am fit to own one lol, I love them from afar haha 









One day I would love to have a Northern Inuit Dog *sigh* beautiful dogs, but I wonder if they would be good at mushing....









Also I admire the unique look of Bull Terriers.









LOL when I looked up cool dog breeds Abe came up in the list of pictures!


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

CoverTune said:


> I know it's "wrong", but I just *love* the blue/fawn Dobies





Avie said:


> I had never heard of fawn and blue Dobermans before. Really a pity it's considered a fault. They look angelic.


Diluted coats are not faulted - they are just as acceptable as the blacks and the reds, at least in North America.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Meshkenet said:


> I like this colour, but I might be biased  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say he is a sable merle.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Pawzk9 said:


> or blue merle with no anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks like Abe!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

sizzledog said:


> Diluted coats are not faulted - they are just as acceptable as the blacks and the reds, at least in North America.


I did not know that! Do you know of any reputable breeders that produce them, or any successful show dogs in those colours?


----------



## Chowgal (Aug 26, 2011)

I love blue chows.








Wolf sable pomeranians.








red chows(self red, eh, with shaded reds).








And blue merle pomeranians.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

chowgal, I met my first blue merle Pom a couple weeks ago. I had no idea they came in merle!


----------



## Chowgal (Aug 26, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> chowgal, I met my first blue merle Pom a couple weeks ago. I had no idea they came in merle!


I haven't met one in person yet. When I got my first pom, I did a LOT of research(I was 8) and found out about ALL the colors they come in.  They're just gorgeous! But all I've ever had were blondes/creams.


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

Active Dog said:


> One day I would love to have a Northern Inuit Dog *sigh* beautiful dogs, but I wonder if they would be good at mushing....


Mine is surely awesome at it. He picked it up really fast, totally adores it. He can't get enough of it. He's in heaven when kids ask him for a ride up a hill.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

WOW! This thread is full of gorgeous dogs! I don't think there is one that I don't think is incredible! Of course, I gotta admit, if you want to know the look that makes my heart flutter just look at my signature  Of course, if she was a long hair like a Bernese that would also stop me in my tracks......at least with a swissy there is a little less hair on my couch lol


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Ooooh, fun thread!  Be forewarned that my post will contain a lot of Northern breeds. 

I'll start out with a non-Nordic breed. In fact, the exact opposite! I love, love, LOVE cream Salukis:










My heart stops when I see blue wolfdogs... especially since they "phase out" just like blacks and become smoky/silvery as they age:










Same goes for blue Alaskan Huskies:



















Cream Alaskans like my Linney are also very high on my list of favorite colors: 










Black with golden eyes like Loki...










This smokey black Sibe is one of THE most beautiful Sibes I have ever seen!










And last but certainly not least, give me a good old fashioned agouti ANY day of the week! Red agouti, grey agouti, light/white agouti or black agouti... I love them all! That may be why I currently have four agouti dogs in my household, not counting the foster Shelby who is also agouti (but very dark), and you could also make the case that Willow is a very, very light agouti.










Eye colors... I like gold eyes best, followed by light brown, followed by blue, followed by dark brown. BUT one of my dear friends has a few very interesting dogs that have multi-colored eyes, but NOT parti-eyes. They are blue in a ring towards the pupil, then brown along the outside of the iris! Super cool!

Pigmentation... I like good dark pigmentation. Not a fan of speckled noses unless the speckling goes way up onto the muzzle, not a fan of snow nose, or liver noses. Consequently I'm not really a fan of red huskies. However, I don't mind the lighter pigmentation on blue or liver dogs.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Forgot one 

Liver/chocolate Alaskans (very unusual)...


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

>


Wow, that is a beautiful dog!



>


Holy cow, that's a gorgeous pup! *melts*


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Nekomi, I just love Linney's sweet face. She landed in the right place!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Quilivi (Feb 14, 2013)

I love Mosaic labs, and 'Panda' shepards are really neat looking.


----------

